# Automatisch Dateinamen ändern



## designor (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm, das sich nicht überreden läß, vernünftige Dateinamen zu generieren. Erzeugt werden Dateinamen in einem einzigen Ordner mit diesem Schema:
123_erster_Block_12_34_45_7890_AB.abc

Also voran eine Nummer, dann der eigentliche Name, dann irgendwelche Zusatzinfos und die Endung, alles mit Unterstrichen getrennt. Wichtig ist aber nur "erster_Block" und "AB.abc"
Aus "123_erster_Block_12_34_45_7890_AB.abc" soll also "erster_Block_AB.abc" werden.

Ist es möglich unter Windows mit Bordmitteln eine automatische Umbenennung zu erreichen? Am besten wäre es, wenn immer DIE Dateien umbenannt werden, die am Anfang eine Nummer enthalten, alle anderen sollen in Ruhe gelassen werden.
Wenn man das über dan Taskplaner erledigen könnte, wäre am besten, aber auch ein direkter Aufruf wär kein Problem...

Über Lösungsansätze würd ich mich freuen


----------

